
Designing a Browser that isn’t a Browser - Tomte
https://medium.com/project-tofino/designing-a-browser-that-isn-t-a-browser-685b63c4b6f1#.amawrkcjp
======
mchahn
We are going to do something. We don't know what. Not very interesting.

